# My eBay nightmare: helix usb hec



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

So dumb me bought my helix v8, usb hec, and conductor on eBay for $1550 with taxes(($91) and shipping($75) from Poland. This was before finding this forum and realizing there’s authorized helix dealers amongst the community. The seller, audio_for_fun, I purchased from has 100% positive feedback. Shipping was crazy fast, at the beginning. Ordered September 29, received October 4 but had to pay an additional $8 to UPS to hold it at a UPS site for me to come pick it up since it required my signature. So didn’t actually pick it up until the next day at ups site until the 5th.

So here’s where the ongoing nightmare begins…
After opening up the box in excitement like a kid on Christmas morning, everything was all as it should be, until I opened up the usb hec box. Inside was the seller’s 1 year warranty card that showed specifically what I purchased and the date of purchase. The problem was that the usb hec box actually had a Bluetooth hec inside.








So I contacted him showing him the mix up. He replied saying there must have been a mix up at the factory that he’d check his others to make sure there was no other mix ups and send out another. He gave me the name, address, and phone number of his cousin that lives in my state and asked that I send the mix up usb hec there to save on shipping and that he’d reimburse me. So I’m a reasonable guy, seemed like he was being honest about the mixup although he did have to open the usb hec box up to put his warranty card in, he should have seen the instructions manual on top clearly saying BT instead of USB, but I’ll cut him slack, seems like it could be an easy mistake to overlook. So I wanted to wait until I received a tracking number on the new usb hec before shipping my mix up one to his cousin because I didn’t want to be just taking his word for it that it was on the way. Waited 4 days for a response with tracking, never heard from him. So I messaged him asking if he got it cleared up. He said he was sorry that he meant to send me the new tracking number over the weekend, so he gave me tracking for new usb hec. Looked up tracking and he did send out new one the very next day (October 6th) after I showed him the mix up. So at this point, he’s doing as I’d expect and handling the issue in a timely manner, unfortunately he shipped it with usps so I knew it was going to be really slow shipping. Then Friday night after getting home from work I received a bill from UPS for a customs charge for $3.90. So Saturday morning I finally got a tracking update that it reached the states in New York that finally gave me expected delivery date of October18, that Monday. So I shipped my mixed up one that morning to his cousin, and expected delivery Tuesday. Figured this should work out well, I’ll get my proper card Monday and he’ll get his Tuesday. I sent him pictures of the UPS bill and the $9.80 USPS receipt with tracking for the returned hec. Couldn’t get ahold of anyone at ups due to it being the weekend. Asked him why I was being hit with additional shipping fees, that I already paid him for it. He said he’s sending me a refund through eBay for shipping and that I should receive it in the next few days and that I should dispute the ups customs fee since it was already paid for.

Sunday comes, my wife asks me to take my 2nd youngest daughter to the doctor because her allergies have been acting up. So she tests positive for COVID 😩 world turned upside down at this point! I took test as well after finding out and came back negative. So Monday we get my other 2 daughters tested and my wife. My youngest is positive as well. Wife and oldest daughter negative.

So back to the hec card. Never got it Monday and no shipping update. Got $9.88 shipping refund from seller through eBay, figured he’d do the right thing and cover the nonsense customs bill I received. Checked on the returned one and it was delivered a day earlier. So he’s got the mixup one back and I’m waiting on slow usps. Called ups to dispute charges and they said the shipping only covered up to $1000 and since my shipment was valued at $1350 that I was liable for it. Figured the heck with it $4 isn’t worth the stress, but still irritating. Since now I’m quarantined the next 2 weeks I’ve been checking tracking daily and stalking my doorstep. Got usps update that it’s at facility an hour away yesterday. Finally new usb hec delivered today. Yay!!!!

Open it up, instructions, check, usb hec, check, screws, check… faceplate…wtf it’s the same as the stock one! Uggghh this is a nightmare. So now back to square 1. Ready to pull my hair out at this point! I wasn’t going to tarnish his perfect feedback since it did seem like a reasonable mix up but at this point I’m pretty mad, he should have made damn sure the new one was perfect before shipping it! On top that, the bs customs charge.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

TLDR...read some. I hasve bought a few things from the same seller with excellent results. Hope you end up whole as well.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope so too, I just want what I paid for at this point.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I know this is not helpful for your previous purchase, but to anyone in the US: 

I NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM OVERSEAS ON EBAY...


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

^^^I hope that anyone reading this experience follows this advice! It’s definitely not worth the headache!


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Just run the amp without the end plate (if your careful) or mod it if you can with a Dremmel. 

Atleast the seller should give you a partial refund for the hassle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

SiW80 said:


> Just run the amp without the end plate (if your careful) or mod it if you can with a Dremmel.
> 
> Atleast the seller should give you a partial refund for the hassle.
> 
> ...


Or just send an end plate as they are available for spares 👍🏼


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

SiW80 said:


> Just run the amp without the end plate (if your careful) or mod it if you can with a Dremmel.
> 
> Atleast the seller should give you a partial refund for the hassle.
> 
> ...


I’d never do that, this damn thing is the most expensive car audio piece I’ve ever bought. I just want what I paid for which I don’t think is being unreasonable. This guy stiffed me out of a measly $4 for shipping so I highly doubt he’d ever give any refund unless I take it up with eBay.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

He replied with this this morning… I mean he’s not wrong, I’ve definitely been cursed with this whole fiasco! I’m trying to be reasonable and understanding that shipping is expensive but don’t believe I’m being unreasonable not wanting to hack up a faceplate that comes with a $155 kit.








Just glad he’s willing to stick it through!


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I bought from him before and had a great experience, item showed up way before it was supposed to and very well packaged. Sorry to hear about your issue especially for it happen twice. 

At least the guys trying to resolve the issue for you, maybe 3rd times a charm.

here’s a thought contact @Niebur3 and see what a replacement plate cost from him and see if the guy will refund the amount. At least that way it comes from inside the us and jerry can check the box before sending it.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

clange2485 said:


> I bought from him before and had a great experience, item showed up way before it was supposed to and very well packaged. Sorry to hear about your issue especially for it happen twice.
> 
> At least the guys trying to resolve the issue for you, maybe 3rd times a charm.
> 
> here’s a thought contact @Niebur3 and see what a replacement plate cost from him and see if the guy will refund the amount. At least that way it comes from inside the us and jerry can check the box before sending it.


Just got audiofrog 3 way set of GBs from him yesterday! Excellent transaction, fast shipping, and the frogs look great! I definitely would have bought everything from him to begin with had I known about this forum before buying through eBay. Don’t know if you can buy the usb hec faceplate by itself since it comes as part of the kit.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dumdum said you could buy spare plates.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

As others have mentioned; I have also bought a DSP (about 5 years ago) from that eBay seller, and had an excellent experience.
The only reason I did, was because eBay was having a 15% off Flash Sale that day, AND I had a $100 eBay credit on my account.
I think I ended up paying about $500 for a new Helix DSP-Pro Mk II. Couldn't pass it up.

Seems like he has tried to make things right with your sale... just that sometimes things go wrong.
I think you can buy the proper end plate as a separate piece. Get hold of @Niebur3 to see if he can help you.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

JimmyDee said:


> As others have mentioned; I have also bought a DSP (about 5 years ago) from that eBay seller, and had an excellent experience.
> The only reason I did, was because eBay was having a 15% off Flash Sale that day, AND I had a $100 eBay credit on my account.
> I think I ended up paying about $500 for a new Helix DSP-Pro Mk II. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, I just sent him a message and asked the eBay seller about going this route (buying new faceplate from @Niebur3 ) if he’s willing to refund me the faceplate purchase. Glad you guys chimed in with good experience with him, I don’t want to ding his feedback rating since he is trying to make it right. Just been a frustrating streak of bad luck.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

Excellent, he’s sending me a new one! Just wanna get this baby installed!


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Bet he will personally be checking that box!! Glad to see he’s going the extra mile and even covering the custom’s which is out of his control.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Can’t ask for much better than that! I too bought from him many years ago pre-diyma without issue. Do me a favor though and don’t buy anything from me in the classifieds!🤣 #BlackCloudFollowingYou

ps just kidding and hope in the end you feel it was all worth it! You should!


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

For those wondering, I’ve contacted both neibur and ATF and the helix guy in Ny (hatampa) and they all said no to face plates sold on their own. I’ll have to hit up that guy and see if he’s got more he can part with, although I think it’s such a pain to procure, I doubt he’ll want to.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Granite said:


> For those wondering, I’ve contacted both neibur and ATF and the helix guy in Ny (hatampa) and they all said no to face plates sold on their own. I’ll have to hit up that guy and see if he’s got more he can part with, although I think it’s such a pain to procure, I doubt he’ll want to.


I have definitely got one through our U.K. importer via my mates shop

what dsp do you need it for and what hec? I have a few and an envelope won’t cost much to post from the U.K. if I have one

I have a hec usb plate for an ultra for sure and one for a pro 2 along with a usb hec as well


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

And people on this forum want to give me sh*t for saying time and time again, stop trying to save a buck with this guy. You are not the first person to report this same kind of stuff, and you wont be the last. I personally (before I was a Helix dealer) purchased on from them and it came with a damaged USB input. Other customers have supplied them in the past from this guy and all had signs of use. If you need to find your local Helix/Brax/Match dealer, just shoot me a message and I can point you to a good local dealer of yours so you don't have to deal with this.

Just out of curiosity, where in NY is the "cousin"?


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

dumdum said:


> I have definitely got one through our U.K. importer via my mates shop
> 
> what dsp do you need it for and what hec? I have a few and an envelope won’t cost much to post from the U.K. if I have one
> 
> I have a hec usb plate for an ultra for sure and one for a pro 2 along with a usb hec as well


Been looking for a year because I drilled out holes on both my OEM plates for dsp.3 and p6 Mkii.

So yeah those two or a p6 hec usb plate. No one’s ever got them. The first time I contacted ATF they said they would send me one but it would be $38 shipping, so I passed.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

Granite said:


> For those wondering, I’ve contacted both neibur and ATF and the helix guy in Ny (hatampa) and they all said no to face plates sold on their own. I’ll have to hit up that guy and see if he’s got more he can part with, although I think it’s such a pain to procure, I doubt he’ll want to.


Wow that’s a bummer! I kinda figured they were part of the kit only. Very glad I insisted on the proper plate now after seeing you’ve been hunting for some for awhile. 



SkizeR said:


> And people on this forum want to give me sh*t for saying time and time again, stop trying to save a buck with this guy. You are not the first person to report this same kind of stuff, and you wont be the last. I personally (before I was a Helix dealer) purchased on from them and it came with a damaged USB input. Other customers have supplied them in the past from this guy and all had signs of use. If you need to find your local Helix/Brax/Match dealer, just shoot me a message and I can point you to a good local dealer of yours so you don't have to deal with this.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where in NY is the "cousin"?


I found my go to guy, Niebur3. After the pleasant transaction with the audiofrogs, he’s my go to. So glad I found this forum! I would have never bought them because crutchfield is highway robbery vs what niebur sold them to me for and crutchfield/abt are the only 2 online sellers for audiofrog that I could find. You fellas have a wealth of experience and knowledge! The sellers cousin is in my same state, IL. Only about 2 hours away. I shot him a text, because the seller included his number, to confirm his address before I shipped the mixup hec to him. I never got a response though so idk.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Pooladdict247 said:


> Wow that’s a bummer! I kinda figured they were part of the kit only. Very glad I insisted on the proper plate now after seeing you’ve been hunting for some for awhile.
> 
> 
> I found my go to guy, Niebur3. After the pleasant transaction with the audiofrogs, he’s my go to. So glad I found this forum! I would have never bought them because crutchfield is highway robbery vs what niebur sold them to me for and crutchfield/abt are the only 2 online sellers for audiofrog that I could find. You fellas have a wealth of experience and knowledge! The sellers cousin is in my same state, IL. Only about 2 hours away. I shot him a text, because the seller included his number, to confirm his address before I shipped the mixup hec to him. I never got a response though so idk.


I think for a lot of people reading your post, we all want to know the price difference between an authorized dealer and what you paid. You went through some mix ups and I think I can say for everybody that did online shopping, we all ran into some problems like this. Now, is the price savings worth the hassle? Can you tell us the price savings? $100, $200 or even $500? From reading your post about how the seller is trying to resolve the problem, I will have no problem ordering from him if the price savings is greater than $200. For everybody else that thinks $200 savings is not worth the hassle, just remember not everybody thinks the same way.

Update: I just went online and checked his inventory. It appears his prices have now increased by over 20% along with higher shipping rates. This makes him less competitive unless the authorized dealers also jacked up their prices by 20% or more because of the chip shortage and inflation. Don't really know if the cost savings is significant enough to go through the hassle if issues arise.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

I’ve bought from this seller before and I got good product.. mostly Dynaudio but some Helix accessories.. I will say this though.. I thought he was possibly just a drop shipper from a couple of the other online European car audio shops because I have found cheaper prices off of his eBay store on other sites in Europe… but when I saw his card inside the box that demonstrates he had it in his possession unless he has the shop place those in the boxes for him… which is not out of the question..

it would explain how the second one got shipped incorrectly without being properly checked.

but yeah when I bought my Helix Ultra I got it for like $100-150 more than what he was charging from an authorized dealer so it was a no brainer… even if I was buying a DSP.3 I would buy it authorized… you can normally negotiate less than MSRP unless they are installing it for you…

if they were installing it for me I would not hesitate to pay MSRP… I would expect the same thing if I was the installer.. it’s not easy to do a good install..


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

loled1 said:


> I think for a lot of people reading your post, we all want to know the price difference between an authorized dealer and what you paid. You went through some mix ups and I think I can say for everybody that did online shopping, we all ran into some problems like this. Now, is the price savings worth the hassle? Can you tell us the price savings? $100, $200 or even $500? From reading your post about how the seller is trying to resolve the problem, I will have no problem ordering from him if the price savings is greater than $200. For everybody else that thinks $200 savings is not worth the hassle, just remember not everybody thinks the same way.
> 
> Update: I just went online and checked his inventory. It appears his prices have now increased by over 20% along with higher shipping rates. This makes him less competitive unless the authorized dealers also jacked up their prices by 20% or more because of the chip shortage and inflation. Don't really know if the cost savings is significant enough to go through the hassle if issues arise.


I’m not sure what authorized US dealers are getting for helix v8 that I got. The only USA one online I could find was from https://www.srcartunes.com/helix-v-eight-dsp at $1300 from them, I definitely saved $. I paid $1383 for v8, usb hec, and conductor. Taxes were $91 and shipping was $75. So 1550 in the end. Now the audio frogs… that was huge savings vs buying from crutchfield. Saved $665 buying audio frog 3 way set from niebur3, he’s also a helix dealer I learned but I didn’t ask him about prices on the dsp’s. As for the inflation, yes prices are going up. A set of GB60 were 900 a few weeks ago on crutchfield, now they’re 1k.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Pooladdict247 said:


> I’m not sure what authorized US dealers are getting for helix v8 that I got. The only USA one online I could find was from https://www.srcartunes.com/helix-v-eight-dsp at $1300 from them, I definitely saved $. I paid $1383 for v8, usb hec, and conductor. Taxes were $91 and shipping was $75. So 1550 in the end. Now the audio frogs… that was huge savings vs buying from crutchfield. Saved $665 buying audio frog 3 way set from niebur3, he’s also a helix dealer I learned but I didn’t ask him about prices on the dsp’s. As for the inflation, yes prices are going up. A set of GB60 were 900 a few weeks ago on crutchfield, now they’re 1k.


Lol. I bought my pair at $800 and thought it was expensive. Crazy inflation. Had them on OfferUp for $400 for 3 weeks before selling it for $325. Very expensive hobby. Depreciation is worse than cars


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

loled1 said:


> Lol. I bought my pair at $800 and thought it was expensive. Crazy inflation. Had them on OfferUp for $400 for 3 weeks before selling it for $325. Very expensive hobby. Depreciation is worse than cars


You sold a set of GB60’s for $325? Ouch!


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

clange2485 said:


> You sold a set of GB60’s for $325? Ouch!


I could have sold it for $375 if I was willing to ship it but it would have come out almost the same as $325 after paying for shipping. You also risk someone scamming you by saying you sent them something defective or you sent them a brick. Face to face is better, transaction wise. If I lived in a smaller city, shipping is probably all I have at my disposal. But I have learned from that mistake. Don't buy anything at retail price regardless of what people tell you. I have made money on every single transaction after that when I went and purchased used products that are in demand. I made at least $500 buying and selling used Jl Audio 12w6v3 on 3 or four transactions. Believe it or not, AF products are only in demand on this site. Nobody else knows or appreciates it. Somebody is selling a pair of brand new AF GS690 for $250 in my city for over 2 months and it still haven't sold. These are selling on Crutchfield for $379 plus tax. I was tempted, but I learned my lesson about AF products.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

loled1 said:


> I could have sold it for $375 if I was willing to ship it but it would have come out almost the same as $325 after paying for shipping. You also risk someone scamming you by saying you sent them something defective or you sent them a brick. Face to face is better, transaction wise. If I lived in a smaller city, shipping is probably all I have at my disposal. But I have learned from that mistake. Don't buy anything at retail price regardless of what people tell you. I have made money on every single transaction after that when I went and purchased used products that are in demand. I made at least $500 buying and selling used Jl Audio 12w6v3 on 3 or four transactions. Believe it or not, AF products are only in demand on this site. Nobody else knows or appreciates it. Somebody is selling a pair of brand new AF GS690 for $250 in my city for over 2 months and it still haven't sold. These are selling on Crutchfield for $379 plus tax. I was tempted, but I learned my lesson about AF products.


I get it and I’ve also gone through the same thing. If you have a use for the 6x9’s that’s a good deal.


----------



## Mechanic79843 (May 22, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> And people on this forum want to give me sh*t for saying time and time again, stop trying to save a buck with this guy. You are not the first person to report this same kind of stuff, and you wont be the last. I personally (before I was a Helix dealer) purchased on from them and it came with a damaged USB input. Other customers have supplied them in the past from this guy and all had signs of use. If you need to find your local Helix/Brax/Match dealer, just shoot me a message and I can point you to a good local dealer of yours so you don't have to deal with this.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, where in NY is the "cousin"?


 So I suppose buying from you and paying much more would be better? I have bought from this seller plenty of times before and never had a single issue. Everyone on here is trying to save money regardless of how much something costs. I see all of your comments and all you do is talk trash about other sellers and diyers who don’t go through you first. Is that your business model? Sell by intimidation?


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm just pissed your customs fees are only $4. I just had a set of midbass drivers shipped up here from the US. Driver were $80USD Shipping was $30USD with UPS, 'brokerage' was $36USD bloody UPS. I swore to never buy anything that shipped UPS years ago and here i am giving them a shot and getting shot haha. import fees are more then the shipping. BTW ONLY UPS does this to me up here.


----------



## loled1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Jheitt142 said:


> I'm just pissed your customs fees are only $4. I just had a set of midbass drivers shipped up here from the US. Driver were $80USD Shipping was $30USD with UPS, 'brokerage' was $36USD bloody UPS. I swore to never buy anything that shipped UPS years ago and here i am giving them a shot and getting shot haha. import fees are more then the shipping. BTW ONLY UPS does this to me up here.


Wow, your purchase price just doubled.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Jheitt142 said:


> I'm just pissed your customs fees are only $4. I just had a set of midbass drivers shipped up here from the US. Driver were $80USD Shipping was $30USD with UPS, 'brokerage' was $36USD bloody UPS. I swore to never buy anything that shipped UPS years ago and here i am giving them a shot and getting shot haha. import fees are more then the shipping. BTW ONLY UPS does this to me up here.


Have you tried the UPS expedited service? Says no customs/import fees for expedited service. I assume it's figured into the cost. UPS charges the import fees into Canada because of Canada's customs/border agency. Fedex pays them also but it's figured into the shipping cost. I bought a couple things from Solen in Canada recently and didn't have any import fees. They were shipped UPS. It's the difference in customs agency requirements (tax/fee).


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

Patriot83 said:


> Have you tried the UPS expedited service? Says no customs/import fees for expedited service. I assume it's figured into the cost. UPS charges the import fees into Canada because of Canada's customs/border agency. Fedex pays them also but it's figured into the shipping cost. I bought a couple things from Solen in Canada recently and didn't have any import fees. They were shipped UPS. It's the difference in customs agency requirements (tax/fee).


I have had the expedited in the past. there are no fees on arrival the cost is just doubled. 

Its what they call 'brokerage' the actual tax/duty are only a few bucks. for example. I also had a DSP sent to me from the US. shipping package was pretty close as far as weight and size go. Both were $30 for the shipping, DSP came fed ex (because i asked for them) zero fees on arrival. Its just a ups thing when shipping to canada.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Jheitt142 said:


> I have had the expedited in the past. there are no fees on arrival the cost is just doubled.
> 
> Its what they call 'brokerage' the actual tax/duty are only a few bucks. for example. I also had a DSP sent to me from the US. shipping package was pretty close as far as weight and size go. Both were $30 for the shipping, DSP came fed ex (because i asked for them) zero fees on arrival. Its just a ups thing when shipping to canada.


I don't really want to derail this thread but what you described is what I said in the above post. UPS has to pay Canada's customs agency. Fedex does too. They just include the cost in the shipping total. The same as UPS doing it in their expedited shipments to Canada. *I'm curious, do UPS shipments cost more than Fedex?* In any case, I've worked with freight brokers from all the major shipping companies. The brokers decide on shipping rates per customer and per country. Shipping import/export requires brokerage agreements. I got a deal with fedex at one company I worked with to ship our goods at practically no costs. I kept telling the fedex broker that company X would ship it for this much and another company's cost was this and so on. Fedex agreed to ship lower no matter what price I said. Finally I asked why they would ship so cheap and faster. They said because we want to be the #1 shipper in this area. Shippers set their own price. Import/export shipping are brokerage agreements between countries. The gov't gets their take (in some countries). I've negotiated thousands of shipments to the US with no additional charge. Dominique at Solen told me no, America doesn't charge brokerage/customs fees shipping to the US. At least for electronics. Restricted and hazardous items are different of course.


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

Patriot83 said:


> *I'm curious, do UPS shipments cost more than Fedex?*


End cost, UPS is always double. Initial shipping cost is always very similar, like with in a dollar or two. UPS is the only company with the huge brokerage charges. This is across the board for shipments INTO Canada. doesnt matter what it is. from jelly beans to turbos. If it's UPS we all say no thanks. In the case of large items with free shipping in the lower 48 via UPS, we have it shipped to sweetgrass then drive down and pick it up. This is pretty common with wheel sets, hoods, etc.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Jheitt142 said:


> End cost, UPS is always double. Initial shipping cost is always very similar, like with in a dollar or two. UPS is the only company with the huge brokerage charges. This is across the board for shipments INTO Canada. doesnt matter what it is. from jelly beans to turbos. If it's UPS we all say no thanks. In the case of large items with free shipping in the lower 48 via UPS, we have it shipped to sweetgrass then drive down and pick it up. This is pretty common with wheel sets, hoods, etc.


hmm ok I'll take your word for it. Very strange though. Has to be UPS's current arrangement with Canadian customs. I've also bought personal items in Europe shipped to my address here in the US for no additional shipping charges. Also, business shipments from Europe to US with UPS, no additional charges. Sucks you guys in Canada have to pay more.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Patriot83 said:


> hmm ok I'll take your word for it. Very strange though. Has to be UPS's current arrangement with Canadian customs. I've also bought personal items in Europe shipped to my address here in the US for no additional shipping charges. Also, business shipments from Europe to US with UPS, no additional charges. Sucks you guys in Canada have to pay more.


Some countries have insane customs and duty... For the most part if the items are for personal use, not for a business coming from the EU into the USA there are no import duties on Car Audio stuff. But depends on country and category of goods.. Australia gets hit really bad.. 

Honestly im pretty confused as to why UPS charged OP anything.. I've ordered several items that came from the EU including Austria and never got charged a dime... but i've never received anything via UPS.. only DHL, and Fedex, and USPS..


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

cman said:


> Some countries have insane customs and duty... For the most part if the items are for personal use, not for a business coming from the EU into the USA there are no import duties on Car Audio stuff. But depends on country and category of goods.. Australia gets hit really bad..
> 
> Honestly im pretty confused as to why UPS charged OP anything.. I've ordered several items that came from the EU including Austria and never got charged a dime... but i've never received anything via UPS.. only DHL, and Fedex, and USPS..


Yeah like I said, it's Canadian customs. We (US) don't charge customs duties for most things.


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

cman said:


> Honestly im pretty confused as to why UPS charged OP anything.. I've ordered several items that came from the EU including Austria and never got charged a dime... but i've never received anything via UPS.. only DHL, and Fedex, and USPS..


Ya it was a shock to me to get a bill for something that I already paid shipping on. According to UPS it was a value charge per se. Lady rambled it off so fast on the phone I missed the exact dollar amount she said it was covered for. Basically it was only paid for up to like $1200 by the seller, so after that I’m liable for the extra value charges I guess. Seller did tell me to dispute it though, so who knows, maybe it is a bs charge that they sometimes waive. $4 was not worth trouble to me at this point, I just want this baby installed!


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

Just received the proper faceplate tonight and it fits perfectly, left him positive feedback since he did go above and beyond to make things right. Now time to get this installed!


----------



## Pooladdict247 (Sep 29, 2021)

I thought the nightmare was over…
Got another UPS bill Friday (almost 2 months later BTW). A $12 “disbursement fee”. I contacted eBay yesterday and they told me to dispute it and that anything being charged outside of eBay I should not be liable for. They asked for me to follow up with them about the issue after I contact UPS, well after 52 minutes on hold, the lady said she would waive the fee. I asked her if this was something new that’s being charged because I’ve never bought off eBay and was charged additional fees weeks and then months after. She told me it’s not any new charges, but that the seller had chosen to forward any additional fees to the recipient. What a bunch of BS! Should be illegal for them to get away with stuff like this. Before I signed to receive the package there should be some sort of notice saying that I could be liable for future fees, but nope nothing. Luckily the lady waived it for me, this was about to open a can of worms over $12! Talk about a headache! Never again overseas eBay sellers!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

For any AUTHORIZED Audiotec Fischer needs, shoot me a message. Nothing like this happens when buying authorized


----------

